# Vintage Metalworking, Looks like some incredible deals



## vtcnc (Mar 29, 2021)

Not mine. This is in Bristol, Vermont. Middle of the state. Not easy to get to, but $1200 for what appears to be a pristine Monarch might be worth the trip. Many other seemingly incredible deals in this ad.









						metal working machinery - tools - by owner - sale
					

Many antique and current shop metal working items for sale (also see separate advert. for wood working machines). Please call eight-oh-two 453-4225 or use Clist email. Thank you. Royersford drill...



					vermont.craigslist.org


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 29, 2021)

Ad won't let me on it . They list a number to call Bryan ?

Edit , got the number .


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 29, 2021)

Says it is an invalid number .  If it's not , I'm all over that Monarch .


----------



## C-Bag (Mar 29, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Says it is an invalid number .  If it's not , I'm all over that Monarch .


I thought so, what a deal. Very clean looking.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Mar 29, 2021)

Are those actually prices? It would just about pay to drive cross-country for that 10EE.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 30, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> Are those actually prices? It would just about pay to drive cross-country for that 10EE.


you'll see my tail lights about a mile ahead of you, i already left!!!!


----------



## vtcnc (Mar 30, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Ad won't let me on it . They list a number to call Bryan ?
> 
> Edit , got the number .


Did you get through to him?


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 30, 2021)

Invalid number .


----------



## C-Bag (Mar 30, 2021)

Typical, the better the deal, the harder or impossible to get hold of.


----------



## vtcnc (Mar 30, 2021)

Worked for me. Talked to him for quite a bit this morning. Unfortunately the Monarch is gone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWhoopee (Mar 30, 2021)

vtcnc said:


> Unfortunately the Monarch is gone!


That's a relief!


----------

